# used parts for wisconsin engines



## bill davis (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi again I'm looking for a governor assembly for my VG4D wisconsin engine .used will work just fine can you help me out?

BILL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked with Sonny Bolens?


----------



## basstender (Dec 27, 2012)

*Wisconsin parts*

How do I get in touch with Sonny Bolens ?


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

basstender said:


> How do I get in touch with Sonny Bolens ?


They are no longer in bisness.


----------

